# Phragmipedium anguloi, in situ



## D-novice (May 10, 2017)

This is a recently described species. This is growing about an hour outside the city of Popayan in Southern Colombia.

Due to the very strong waterfall and turbulent pool, all these photos are from a distance, and the magnification on my lens wasn't up to the task of getting any details. But, I wanted to see how Phrags grow, now I've seen it :clap:

I saw three species growing _in situ_ on my trip, this is the last one.




_Phragmipedium anguloi_, on cliff face




behind waterfall



behind waterfall




easy to miss




_Phrag anguloi_


----------



## D-novice (May 10, 2017)

*The environment*




above cliffs above waterfall



large loud and lots of spray




anguloi growing to left, right, and behind




pool, falls, and cliff face


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 10, 2017)

Nice! So the fighting has stopped? (Are there blue-eyed catfish near there?
https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=41)


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 10, 2017)

Very cool. Thanks for posting that, should be very helpful and informative.


----------



## JAB (May 10, 2017)

Invaluable! We all owe you a beer or four:clap:

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## D-novice (May 10, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice! So the fighting has stopped? (Are there blue-eyed catfish near there?
> https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=41)



That's what I call a plecostomus! We didn't venture into the water or try to look under it. The visibility was zero, and calling out "I see a fish!" might be the last thing you ever do. Definite drowning territory.

My guide showed me a photo of this waterfall from last year, when Colombia had its worst drought year ever, and it was a trickle. A Trickle! People were wading across this pool (small, calm) and picnicking on a beach next to the waterfall. It would have been easy to take a close up then...not to mention cut the plants out of the cliff face and sell them to nurseries, who sell them to hobbyists, etc.


----------



## eteson (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for the nice pictures.
That is the original population, the one where the holotype comes from. We have discovered another 3 populations but the plants of the original one are the nicest.


----------



## blondie (May 10, 2017)

W ounderful


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomkalina (May 10, 2017)

What is the sub-strate? Looks like moss on karst limestone, but hard to tell....


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2017)

Very interesting. Thanks for the glimpse into a new world (for me!).


----------



## eteson (May 10, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> What is the sub-strate? Looks like moss on karst limestone, but hard to tell....



volcaniclastics.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 10, 2017)

JAB said:


> Invaluable! We all owe you a beer or four:clap:
> 
> Thank you! Thank you!



Outstanding pictures! Always interesting to see the habitat where those species are growing… Thank you!


----------



## abax (May 10, 2017)

I surely do envy you that trip. The surrounding countryside
is beautiful. The orchids growing on a vertical cliff under
a waterfall is rather an amazing adaptation.


----------



## D-novice (May 11, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> What is the sub-strate? Looks like moss on karst limestone, but hard to tell....



Where I saw the three types of Phrags growing, they were all in moss. The rock underneath may have been what eteson is indicating (here, not sure that's the case for the Longifolium at Pericos), but they all had a moss and probably soil+moss substrate, primarily.


----------



## tomkalina (May 11, 2017)

Thanks! So I'm assuming the pH in the root zone is on the acid side rather than 
basic.


----------



## D-novice (May 11, 2017)

Dang! I knew I forgot something!! Didn't bring pH strips or a meter...but that is what I surmise. Sounds like eteson knows the plants and their environment and might be able to answer conclusively.

But also, I assume that water is acidic; and the one behind the waterfall is continuously drenched in it.


----------



## Guarceñosis (May 11, 2017)

Good job. Thanks for sharing.

Enviado desde mi SM-G925I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guarceñosis (May 11, 2017)

Any doubt phragmipediums are water and humidity lovers? Jeje

Enviado desde mi SM-G925I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (May 11, 2017)

Nice pictures!


----------



## eteson (May 11, 2017)

I measured the pH of the water in the moss arund the root system and it was around 5.5 in two of the anguloi habitats.


----------



## eteson (May 11, 2017)

Checked my notes:
TDS = 156 PPM
pH= 5.74
water temperature= 22.5C @t noon.
Substrate acid rock volcaniclastics and altered igneous (granite). 10 to 0cm of sphagnum moss over it


----------



## JAB (May 15, 2017)

5.7 ph eh!?!? Never would have thought. 
Great info as always Eliseo! 
Thank you


----------

